# Did 2014 roubaix expert disappear off specialized website? What's up?



## Bluspwr (Aug 16, 2012)

Was looking on specialized website and didn't see the 2014 Roubaix Expert on there tonight.....
Was wondering what is up with that?


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

What the...? You're right. That's really strange. First the disc version of the Expert got pulled (the yellow one), and now the Expert itself.

I really hope it's because they're planning to bring it back with more color options.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd say that they are redoing the pages. 
The Di2 disc had photoshoped levers....and components that will probably change by time it's produced.
And the non disc Expert had some errors in the component listing.


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

I was shocked to see the SL4 Expert disappear as well as I was going to place an order this weekend. Hopefully, it will be back with new colors!


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

It looks like the Expert is back up on the site. The Expert Disc though, still seems to be missing.

Also, unfortunately, I'm disappointed to say it's still just the terrible 2 color options.


----------



## roubaix_mover (Sep 12, 2012)

Did they pull the Expert Disc because of the recall?

Shimano announces voluntary disc caliper recall - VeloNews.com


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

roubaix_mover said:


> Did they pull the Expert Disc because of the recall?
> 
> Shimano announces voluntary disc caliper recall - VeloNews.com


Did you look at the date on the link you posted?
The new Expert is going to have hydraulic brakes which aren't available yet.


----------

